# Gas Range



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not ideal but I doubt if you have a serious problem--The power only runs the timer and the igniters--

All low amp stuff. Buy a short 14 gauge cord or get the box moved--or get a longer cord for the stove.

---Mike---


----------



## karen610 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks, mike... so i don't have to worry about the cord overheating, let's say, if i wanted to bake a turkey which would require a couple of hours?...


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it an all gas range, or dual fuel? As long as it's all gas, then like Mike says, the only thing drawing power while your turkey's in the oven is the timer/electronics. (Like having your clock/radio or laptop plugged in to an extension cord for a few hours--not a big deal, I think).


----------



## karen610 (Jun 8, 2011)

yes, it's all gas..  i was advised by the store where i purchased the stove from to get an "appliance extension cord". they have a 9 ft cord..is this too long? i'm concerned about the placement of the cord on the floor behind it.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

9' may be a bit much, just wrap a few loops together with a twist tie in order shorten by a few feet, but you'll be thankful for the extra length when it needs to be pulled out. Like Mike said, it's not a big deal to run w/ an extension cord, but if this was in my house I'd either move the outlet closer or go with the longer appliance cord.


----------



## karen610 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks VIPlumber. what they suggested is actually an _appliance_ _extension_ _cord _rather than the generic kind.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There are 3" appliance extension cords available----


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

An appl ex cord is just a 3 prong #14 rated for 15A/125V cord usually not longer than 6'..


----------

